# [PORTAGE] Que pasa si me deshago de estas USES (SOLUCIONADO)

## sirope

HoLa!!

Estas USES me han acompañado desde que comencé a levantar mi Gentoo... Son flags que veo en muchos paquetes pero no se exactamente su utilidad... He investigado en el use.desc, y por otros lugares pero al final quedo en lo mismo o peor..

Precisamente por ser tan comunes supongo que al deshacerme de ellas liberarian un poco el sistema.. Bien, estas son:

crypt 

acl

perl

python 

readline

fortran

ssl

... ¿Qué pasaría si en un sistema completo de escritorio les pongo - a todas en make.conf y luego #emerge -avuN para deshacerme de ellas?

Saludos!Last edited by sirope on Wed Nov 07, 2007 10:29 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## i92guboj

 *sirope wrote:*   

> HoLa!!
> 
> Estas USES me han acompañado desde que comencé a levantar mi Gentoo... Son flags que veo en muchos paquetes pero no se exactamente su utilidad... He investigado en el use.desc, y por otros lugares pero al final quedo en lo mismo o peor..
> 
> Precisamente por ser tan comunes supongo que al deshacerme de ellas liberarian un poco el sistema.. Bien, estas son:
> ...

 

acl y fortran: si no sabes que son, no las necesitas. Activan funcionalidades que no le son de utilidad alguna al usuario normal

python, dependiendo del paquete puede ser necesaria para algunas cosas, de todas formas, ten en cuenta que estamos en gentoo, y python se instala de forma predeterminada igualmente, así que en la mayoría de los casos no añadirá mucha carga. En cualquier caso, si quieres la puedes desactivar, tampoco es crítica. Si un paquete la necesita para algo concreto siempre la puedes activar en package.use.

ssl y crypt se encargan de temas de encriptación y similares. Si no usas conexiones encriptadas entonces quizás no los necesites. Todo depende del programa concreto. Por ejemplo, muchos cliente de IM y correo usan ssl para conectar con servidores pop3 o imap externos que lo soporten. Encriptando las conexiones consigues que si alguien intercepta una conexión tuya, le sea totalmente inútil, porque su contenido irá encriptado. Así mismo, muchos navegadores usan ssl para conectar a protocolos como sftp o shttp, y sin ssl dicha funcionalidad no estará disponible. Tú decides. Sobre crypt no te puedo dar tanta información, nunca he mirado qué hace dicho flag exáctamente.

Readline es una librería que se usa básicamente para lo que su nombre dice. Bash la usa desde hace algunas versiones. Creo que tiene un mejor soporte para utf8 que otras aunque tampoco estoy seguro. Y ofrece más posibilidades de edición avanzada y cosas así. Yo personalmente dejaría esa activada.

En cuanto a perl, bueno... un buen porcentaje de los scripts en la mayoría de las distros están escritos en dicho lenguaje. Con perl pasa lo que pasa con python en gentoo, pero en todas las distros. Perl se va a instalar de todas formas, de hecho creo que también forma parte de system (no de world). Dependiendo del programa, el soporte perl puede hacer cosas distintas. En programas con interfaz gráfica normalmente se usar para activar soporte de plugins, scripts de filtros... Creo que los filtros de claws mail están en perl. Habría que mirar el programa concreto, al igual que python, la use flag para perl no tiene un significado concreto.

----------

## sirope

Hola gracias, esta muy claro.

Me quedo con readline y SSL para jabber y Kopete. De todos modos siempre está package.use   :Very Happy: 

Saludossss

----------

## sirope

Ahh ah aha!

Y que hay de estas?... 

zlib

mad 

sld

xD Saluditos

----------

## kropotkin

mad si mal no recuero yo la uso para los archivos de audo con extencion no recuerdo bien si mp4 o m4a o algo por el estilo.

----------

## i92guboj

 *sirope wrote:*   

> Ahh ah aha!
> 
> Y que hay de estas?... 
> 
> zlib
> ...

 

mad añade soporte para libmad, una librería para la descompresión de flujos mpeg en general. Se usaba antes mucho porque ofrecía mejor soporte, sobre todo para archivos rotos y cosas de esas, creo yo. Sin embargo creo que hoy día el soporte de mad no es tan importante, porque casi todos los programas pueden usar varias alternativas como ffmpeg, lavc y más. Los decodificadores multimedia han mejorado mucho. Creo recordar que el punto flojo de libmad es que requería un uso de cpu mayor. 

Sin embargo no tomes nada de esto al pie de la letra. Lo digo de memoria y no estoy muy seguro de nada de lo que digo en ese párrafo  :Razz: 

zlib añade soporte para archivos comprimidos con gzip a las aplicaciones. Depende del programa... algunos solo lo usan para conservar los datos como documentos, pequeñas bases de datos y cosas por el estilo, comprimidas con gzip en tu disco duro. Como el uso de gzip aquí es transparente, y gzip gasta realmente poca cpu, personalmente creo que es algo bueno. Otros programas pueden usarlo para cosas más complicadas, pero siempre relacionadas con comprimir y descomprimir cosas internamente.

sdl da soporte para el toolkit SDL. Que es una colección de librerías de acceso rápido a componentes multimedia.

Según reza en su web, simple direrectmedia layer es una librería para el acceso a dispositivos framebuffer y de audio. Sin embargo con el tiempo sdl proporciona interfaces para red, fuentes y casi cualquier cosa imaginable. Por regla general, no te servirá para nada en un programa normal y corriente (solo para añadir dependencias y gastar un poco más de memoria). Yo la desactivo, y si algún programa la usa (mayormente juegos, la compilará igualmente). Con las debidas diferencias, y simplificando, a estos efectos es más o menos comparable a gtk o qt (los cuales también desactivo globalmente, y activo por paquetes según mi conveniencia).

----------

## Zagloj

La USE mad es para mp3, sin ella activada no podrás reproducirlos seguramente, de todos modos, recuerda que tienes el comando euse

```
euse -i USE
```

Para conocer información de una USE, tiene varias opciones también útiles.

 Pd Mira que soy lento escribiendo  :Embarassed: 

----------

## sirope

Uff gracias, me es de gran ayuda tu info... Parece que estas cosas no se acaban.. 

Que hay de mudflap y openmp??   :Embarassed: 

xD

----------

